# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Chien >  Malika mamie Berger allemand cherche doux foyer (54)

## ~Mirtille~

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Malika
*Type:* Berger Allemand
						
							
						
						
*Taille:* Grand
*Sexe:* Femelle
*Âge:* 14 ans 10 mois 
*N° d'identification:* N°SIRET: 51873263100016
*Compatible :* 
						 Chiens mâles,
						 Chiens femelles,
						 Chats,
						 Enfants.
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 54 - Meurthe-et-Moselle
*Situation :* En refuge/fourrière depuis : 5 ans 7 mois 
*Cet animal :* 
								
								
								
									est vieux, 
								
								
							
							







Contact


*N° Teléphone :* 03 83 43 01 48





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Refusés
*Familles d'accueil:* Non souhaitées




 Je vous présente Malika. 
Nous ne connaissons pas son age exact ni son passé, mais nous évaluons son âge à minimum 8 ans. On pense qu'elle a probablement plus. 
C'est une femelle Berger allemand adorable, douce et affectueuse.
Elle recherche beaucoup la compagnie des humains, la vie au refuge ne lui pas vraiment bien qu'elle y ai pris ses repères. 
Elle ne tire pas en laisse et est obeissante. Elle aime faire plaisir, c'est une Chienne vraiment facile à vivre.
Elle sera heureuse de partager sa future famille avec d'autres Chiens, elle est vraiment très sociable.
Elle s'adaptera très vite à son nouveau foyer et aimera sa famille d'un amour inconditionnel. 
Malika aspire a une nouvelle vie sereine avec beaucoup d'amour.
Elle sera la "mamie" caline avec les enfants, mais attention, bien que Malika soit adorable, elle n'est pas une peluche et avec son age avancé, des douleurs cinglantes peuvent être facilement provoquées par des "caresses" trop brusque.

*REFUGE DU MORDANT
Route de Villey Saint Etienne
BP 94
54204 Toul Cedex
Tél : 03 83 43 01 48 


*

----------


## Annabelle27

UP pour mamie Malika

----------


## Segusia52



----------


## CBM

Lien BASF : http://ba-sans-famille.forumactif.co...dant-54#538105

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Malika attend toujours une famille.

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Malika est toujours au refuge

----------


## CBM

Sur son post du refuge on dit qu'elle est née en 2012, elle n'aurait que 5 ans alors ?

----------


## ~Mirtille~

non c'est une erreur, elle a 8 ans au grand minimum ...

----------


## duma762000

En voyant sa photo je trouve qu'elle fait beaucoup plus que 8 ans, quand je la compare avec ma BA qui a presque 10 ans. C'est surtout les poils blancs autour des yeux. J'espère que quelqu'un voudra lui ouvrir sa maison pour la choyer

----------


## Segusia52

Sans connaître son passé, c'est une toutoune trouvée ? Abandonnée ?

Chats, bien sûr, on ne sait pas ??

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Tout à fait duma, on pense qu'elle a plus de 10 ans ...
Pour les papiers c'est écrit née en 2012 parcequ'en fait, elle vient d'une fourrière qui, pour etre sure que le refuge accepte de prendre Malika sous son aile, a menti sur son âge ... Dans tous les cas le refuge l'aurait prise, mais c'est dommage car elle est dite comme jeune femelle alors que pas dutout. C'est pas cool de leur part.

Pour les Chats elle sera testée si de potentiels adoptants le demande.

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Malika est toujours au refuge

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Pensez à notre mamie Malika, le froid est arrivé

----------


## esiocnarf



----------


## ~Mirtille~

Mamie Malika est toujours parmi nous

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Pensez à Malika, nous lui cherchons toujours une famille pour la dorloter

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Personne pour Malika ?  ::

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Malika est toujours là  ::

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Malika est toujours au refuge.
Elle est ok Chats, mais à savoir qu'au premier abord elle aime bien aboyer un peu sur eux pour faire genre "je peux vous croquer je suis une grande fille !" mais elle arrête vite et ne les regarde plus au bout de quelques minutes.
Il lui arrive de faire ça aussi avec les gens, elle veut montrer qu'elle est encore bonne gardienne malgré son âge  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Segusia52

> elle veut montrer qu'elle est encore bonne gardienne malgré son âge


Un peu comme ces retraités qui veulent faire du saut à l'élastique avec les petits-enfants, sans avoir jamais connu que celui de leurs bretelles,  quoi ??

Malika  ::

----------


## ~Mirtille~

C'est tout à fait ça  ::

----------


## ~Mirtille~

up pour mamie Malika

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Malika est toujours au refuge

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Malika est toujours au refuge  ::

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Malika est toujours au refuge

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Malika est toujours au refuge

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Merci pour elle  ::

----------


## GADYNETTE

il y a bien quelqu'un qui nous lit qui voudrait apporter un joli panier retraite à la belle MALIKA

----------


## CBM

Je ne trouve plus Malika sur votre site et les liens que j'avais sont rompus que se passe-t'il ?

----------


## Segusia52

Pourtant, elle est sur la mise à jour de Seconde chance du 10 avril (avant-hier) : 

*"J'ai trouvé une nouvelle maison".*  ::  ::  :: 

https://www.secondechance.org/animal...-malika-596258

----------


## esiocnarf

:Pom pom girl:

----------


## France34

Quelqu'un sait si MALIKA a vraiment trouvé une famille adoptive ? En suivant le lien de Seconde Chance , il n'y a rien de plus !

----------


## France34

Des nouvelles de MALIKA ?

----------


## France34

La pauvre MALIKA est-elle toujours en vie ?

----------


## doriant

Myrtille sais-tu pkoi ils ne laissent pas accessible la messagerie sur leur fb ?

----------


## France34

Personne pour remplacer Mirtille et donner des nouvelles de MALIKA ?

----------


## Segusia52

Il y a un formulaire de contact sur le site du refuge du Mordant.

https://refugedumordant.fr/v3/index....contacter.html

----------

